# Fish Oil Won?t Accelerate Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish Oil Won’t Accelerate Weight Loss Fish oil capsules won’t help boost weight loss if you’re already dieting and exercising, new research in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition shows. Among a group of overweight and obese adults enrolled in a diet and exercise program, those who took omega-3 fatty acids didn’t lose any more [...]

*Read More...*


----------

